# My new boys (silvermane & dwarf)



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I just got my two new boys today! Very excited I had to share 

Alucard is a Silvermane. I am soooo in love with him. I just adore the look so much. he is just as beautiful as I imagined! And I kept hearing how soft they were and he is! Just so soft I wanna keep petting him forever.

Crowley is the little guy, a dwarf  I so love the dwarfs have huge eyes lol


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Gorgeous boys, I am jealous!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks!

Also if anyone is interested in learning about Silvermane or Dwarf I have some info up on my website

http://www.onceuponamischief.com/2016/04/variety-silvermane.html
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/2016/04/variety-dwarfs.html


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Holy **** that is so adorable! I love the picture with Alucard sitting on the kibble and crowley just looking up at you.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

rottengirl said:


> Holy **** that is so adorable! I love the picture with Alucard sitting on the kibble and crowley just looking up at you.


lol they both were like "why is she taking so many pics of us?"

Alucard was a bit camera shy but Crowley kept coming and sticking his whole head in front of the camera. I had so many pics of just rat nose lol


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They are both stunning! Alucard might be Grizzou's half brother or at least closely related, lol. I heard silvermane came from 1 person and my breeder got hers from that 1 person. It was over 1 year ago and since a few others have bred them but still...Anyway he is very pretty.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Gribouilli said:


> They are both stunning! Alucard might be Grizzou's half brother or at least closely related, lol. I heard silvermane came from 1 person and my breeder got hers from that 1 person. It was over 1 year ago and since a few others have bred them but still...Anyway he is very pretty.


They are definitely related somewhere along the lines lol 

They were actually discovered in 2012 by a Rattery in North Carolina named Squeaks and Nibbles. She test bred and then passed a few along to some select breeders. There seems a good number of breeders working with them now in my area. But NE we are so blessed to have all the best new stuff lol

Where are you located & what breeder did you get him from? if you don't mind me being curious 

I am in love with how soft he is! I can not wait to have a whole army of the little bubs!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> They are definitely related somewhere along the lines lol They were actually discovered in 2012 by a Rattery in North Carolina named Squeaks and Nibbles. She test bred and then passed a few along to some select breeders. There seems a good number of breeders working with them now in my area. But NE we are so blessed to have all the best new stuff lolWhere are you located & what breeder did you get him from? if you don't mind me being curious I am in love with how soft he is! I can not wait to have a whole army of the little bubs!


I PM you


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

They're adorable


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty indeed!


----------



## Spectre (Jan 9, 2014)

Ahhhh they are too perfect ! I'm glad they have a lovely home


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Mother to Atlas & Rory 
Check out my website ! 
http://romychaney.com

I looked at your website. Glad to meet another person so serious about cruelty free products!

Last year I threw out nearly everything to find cruelty free. I had no idea so many companies were using market spins to make it appear that they don't test an animals! I spent so much money last summer/fall on new every thing! The only thing I had left was a single lip liner! 

Most of the people at Ulta know me by name now! And I made platinum in no time! I'm talking less than a month!


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

wow beautiful rats you have! I lovee that you have a dwarf and a regular size together they're SO cute as a pair


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

hayls94 said:


> wow beautiful rats you have! I lovee that you have a dwarf and a regular size together they're SO cute as a pair


Thanks!

I actually have 2 dwarf males and they live with my standard silvermane, and 2 other standard males. And in a week my two baby standards will be introduced and live with them too. 

It is super cute when I see the little dwarf curled up sleeping on top of one of the standards lol Like the standard is a big comfy bed for him


----------

